# What vaccinatins does your groomer require?



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

What vaccinations does your groomer require. If you are a groomer what do you require for your clients? I have been working everyday with Dixie to get her to a place where she can be taken to a groomer. I think we are almost there. In checking out groomers I am finding a huge variance in what they require as far as vaccinations. The groomer that was my first choice requires the usual Rabies, Distemper and Parvo but also requires Giardia, Canine Influenza, and Bordatella. My second choice only requires the first three. I hate to base my decision on vaccinations alone but I also hate to get her unnecessary vaccinations. What are the normal requirements?


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

mine wants rabies and bordatella mine do have the parvo distemper and caine flu because i work at a shelter


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My groomer never mentioned vaccinations at all.....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a groomer, and I don't require vaccines, and never will unless at some point I am required by law (which I hope never happens). I only vaccinate my own pets with 2 sets of kitten/puppy shots, then a one year booster and thats it...ever. I try to avoid rabies as much as possible (though req. by law). I am a firm believer that we WAY WAY WAY overvaccinate our animals and I will not require others to do it to their pets. Many vax have been proven to be effective for 7 years, and only no longer because that is the longest study that has been done. Is there a risk that your dog will catch something at the groomers? Of course there is a risk, just like there is a risk your child will catch something at school. Doesn't mean its life threatening (parvo is the only one I can think of off the top of my head that kills, and dogs with Parvo are VERY sick, right away, and hopefully would never be at the groomers). Personally, I think your pet is much more likely to pick up something at the vet's...where all the sick dogs/cats are. JMO though.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

We've brought Lucy to a few different groomers and none of them have made any mention about vaccinations. 

I would NOT want my dog getting the giardia or influenza vaccine, so for me that groomer would automatically be eliminated. If these are the 2 groomers you are deciding between, I would go with the one that only requires the 3 core vaccines. It sucks if you have to base your decision on vaccination requirements, but at the same time, you don't want to have to pump your dog with unnecessary vaccinations.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I use two grooming businesses and one requires no proof of anything and the other requires only rabies. I didn't even know those other vaccines were available so I would be avoiding that groomer - that seems like overkill.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

When we first brought home Sydney her nails were terrible and we went to Petco to have them trimmed. They required proof of rabies vaccination. She wasn't up to date by traditional standards so we forged a vaccination receipt with a different date. I felt really bad but she needed them trimmed badly and I didn't know how and she had just been to the vet and we couldn't afford another visit right away. It's a little funny to think about now, lol.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

We dont require any at work. Dogs dont come in contact with each other


----------

